# Nutrient burnt my babies! 😭 can they be saved?



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey all, I’m new to this whole growing cannabis thing but since I have always been able to grow a good garden I figured I could try/do this. Wrong.   With some diluted vinegar, I watered all my remaining tomato & the few cannabis plants I had growing. My tomatoes needed help and my weeds have been a bit slow growing(natural outdoor full sun), even after a positive boost when I corrected the soil.   Well my tomatoes are GREAT. But I think the acidic water caused a chemical reaction that really scorched them while they were out yesterday in the sun. Legitimately wanted to cry this morning. 

I’ve trimmed off the fried leaves and left what I could for now, I’m sure I’ll have to removed some later again.  I think one plant is toast, leaf insides are tan now.  The others had healthy new growth(like faster growing since the stupid watering too! ***.) that I left because it’s healthy looking and it they need all the leaves they can make right now.

I removed most from the pots/dirt and they’re sitting in some more alkaline water to rinse the roots. I plan to repot them back into 4” pots to kinda baby them now that they’ve lost a little bit of roots.

Can they even be saved? Anything else I can do besides leave them tf alone after this?

They’re baby Chemdogs.

**the last one was flopped over at the top but looks to have recovered and the stem is not soft anymore but still bent. So I didn’t remove its top. Or dirt. But did rinse rinse rinse.


----------



## cardgenius (Jul 19, 2020)

Might be able to save the one with leaves but I’d say the others are toast. Or at least not worth the effort of trying to save. Curious, what was the purpose of adding vinegar to the water?


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Jul 19, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Might be able to save the one with leaves but I’d say the others are toast. Or at least not worth the effort of trying to save. Curious, what was the purpose of adding vinegar to the water?



my soil was very alkaline and from all ive read, marijuana likes a slightly acidic soil. i thought this may be why they werent growing very fast(not great absorption). but mostly, they got it because i was doing it for the tomatoes and they have all been growing together the whole time in the same dirt mix, nutrient feeding, etc etc. after the watering i noticed some signs of issue but flushed the soil and thought i caught it in time. i think it was too much in the plants though so the big leaves croaked.  im almost 100% sure i just did it too strong.  tomatoes are definitely more tolerant of my hovering than these marijuana plants!


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Jul 19, 2020)

if it matters at all, the stems on all are really strong still, hard even already.  my mom, whose grown weed through her whole life was surprised to feel how tough they were for their size. its one of my only signs of hope for them right now.         if these do fail, shes asking friends if they have some extra seeds for my to try again.  its mostly to say i CAN do it(well preferrably!), but i also want the smoke/end products for us and to share with family.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 19, 2020)

I don't see nute  burn on the remaining leaves.  These may have been overwatered. This is the most common mistake new growers make. Do you have holes in the bottoms of those cups?  Does the soil get dry between watering?   Vinegar solution can be bad if it comes into contact with leaves or stems.  A strong vinegar and water solution is used to kill weeds in the garden.  Be careful with that stuff.
I wish you all the best with your grow.


----------



## Potsitive.Thoughts (Jul 19, 2020)

They all had good drainage in the containers and the soil. I mixed the soil myself to make sure it had the right feel.  I’m pretty sure I poisoned them being overzealous


----------



## pute (Jul 19, 2020)

If you think about it marijuana is just a weed.  It is easy to grow and don't micro manage them.  Over watering and feeding is a common mistake when first starting out.  Learn from your mistakes and don't make the same mistake again.  Why vinegar??? I have never thought about that.  Hopefully some will survive.  Good luck.


----------



## burnin1 (Jul 20, 2020)

The soil needs to dry out between waterings or you can get "nute locK" which will  make your leaves look funky.


----------



## DaddiiDiiDii (Jul 26, 2020)

Unless I am missing something my fRiend have you had them growing with water pooled like that in the container often? At that size they only need a bit of water. From what I can see they must be root rotted to hell my friend.

I am no way an expert though so don't take my word for anything.  
We live and learn though and all make mistakes when growing.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 26, 2020)

With that much water you need an air stone and pump.


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

They look like seedlings they should not be being bottle fed yet.  Do you have a ph meter?  Are you using soil or soilless mix? For sure too wet.  

It's a steep learning curve,  stick with it.  I have only been at this about 30 years and find that I am still learning, don't let a failure stop you.   Learn from mistakes and you will be smoking the kind in no time

2b2s


----------



## Carty (Jul 28, 2020)

Throw these out and start over my friend.   not trying to be mean,  but,  these have already been so stressed early on

that even if you save them your looking at having hermie issues later.  The first 2wks of a plants life is the most important sometimes.  and don't fret,  we've all done this.  my first grow I got 9 males because of stress..

The pots have to have good drainage, buy good soil and don't feed for 2wks.  don't keep it so wet.. get used to how the pot feels after a watering... when it feels super light, water... let the plant do it's thing.. talk to it all ya want, but  don't kill it with love.. overwatering, over feeding.... hehe.  again, we've all done it ok...  start over, try harder
you'll be ok...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 28, 2020)

Yeah That


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 28, 2020)

@Carty ”Sing” - they respond better to slow jazz


----------



## damando (Aug 9, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Might be able to save the one with leaves but I’d say the others are toast. Or at least not worth the effort of trying to save. Curious, what was the purpose of adding vinegar to the water?


vinegar lowers the ph in water.


----------

